# Spice Rack & Organization



## frijole smoke (Mar 2, 2015)

Probably the age old question....but does anyone have a favorite spice rack or organization method for the madness?  Please share.


----------



## foamheart (Mar 2, 2015)

This is what I use, of course nearly all my spice bottles are McCormick and fit easily. Its in the cabinet so I can whirling it around to get whatever I need. Oh there are a load of stuff like Tabasco, Louisiana hot sauce, uncle petes, tiger sauce, etc etc etc..... They don't fit on it. But I do the lower platform with the large McCormick jars and I stack doubles on the top.

Lazy susan so it spins and you can easily make use of a dead corner with it.

http://www.overstock.com/Home-Garde...-Steel-2-tier-Lazy-Susan/5222875/product.html


----------



## jgibb (Mar 2, 2015)

I'm glad you asked that question! I am working on a solution myself. We are redoing my kitchen and I am going to have an area devoted to my baking stuff and smoking stuff. One special lower cabinet will be a 9" pull out spice rack. When it come in and is assembled, I'm going to be looking for jars for my spices and rubs to store in the drawers. I haven't researched it completely yet-I just know how I want to organize them. If anyone comes up with a source, please let me know. [emoji]128512[/emoji]


----------



## tropics (Mar 2, 2015)

jgibb said:


> I'm glad you asked that question! I am working on a solution myself. We are redoing my kitchen and I am going to have an area devoted to my baking stuff and smoking stuff. One special lower cabinet will be a 9" pull out spice rack. When it come in and is assembled, I'm going to be looking for jars for my spices and rubs to store in the drawers. I haven't researched it completely yet-I just know how I want to organize them. If anyone comes up with a source, please let me know. [emoji]128512[/emoji]


If you are redoing the kitchen put a corner cabinet with a lazy susan built in. That is what I have.













636.JPG



__ tropics
__ Mar 2, 2015


















635.JPG



__ tropics
__ Mar 2, 2015


----------



## tigerregis (Mar 2, 2015)

I buy in bulk from "Bulk Barn" and found my jars at at a dollar store.They hold 2or3 oz. depending on density.


----------



## gary s (Mar 2, 2015)

I have one like Foam, but mine is an old plastic one we have had forever We also have a designated area for the large spice containers we by at Sam's (We use a lot if Spices)

Gary


----------



## radioguy (Mar 2, 2015)

We are now buying the larger spice sizes from Costo and GFS.  The wife bought a few wire baskets that fit the pantry shelf.  I just pull those out when needed.

RG


----------



## cooknhogz (Mar 8, 2015)

I also buy the large spice bottles at GFS and Sams Club. I keep all my seasonings in a large heavy duty tote I bought from Home Depot. Works for me.


----------



## gary s (Mar 8, 2015)

Yeah we use a lot of spices large containers of the ones we use on a regular basis 

Gary


----------



## wyphoneman (Mar 8, 2015)

This is the spice rack that I built.  It holds 1/2 pint jars with the lids painted with chalkboard paint and the contents wrote on the top.  No more shuffling through the spice cupboard to see if you have a certain spice, not finding it so buying more only to discover that you had some in the back of the cupboard.  We just keep them in alphabetical order so they are easy to find.  We buy as much as possible in bulk and just reload the jars as needed.













IMG_1117.JPG



__ wyphoneman
__ Mar 8, 2015


















IMG_1118.JPG



__ wyphoneman
__ Mar 8, 2015


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Mar 8, 2015)

wyphoneman said:


> This is the spice rack that I built.  It holds 1/2 pint jars with the lids painted with chalkboard paint and the contents wrote on the top.  No more shuffling through the spice cupboard to see if you have a certain spice, not finding it so buying more only to discover that you had some in the back of the cupboard.  We just keep them in alphabetical order so they are easy to find.  We buy as much as possible in bulk and just reload the jars as needed.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That's great! I just built a slide pantry that I could incorporate that into.

POINTS for a great rack!


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Mar 8, 2015)

Here's the slide pantry I made. We have space between our fridge and wall. This is 24" wide, approx 4" deep, and 67" tall. The dimensions could vary depending on the size of the space you have and the size of your fridge. I used 1x4 Radiata pine, sureply underlayment for the wood. Glued and pin nailed. 4 rubber wheeled casters. I used threaded rod for the keepers but you could use dowels or strips of wood. I measured the stuff we wanted to store and divided the pantry up accordingly. I had planned to attaché it to the wall but as long as you don't pull it all the way out there's no real need. It could be easily modified to hold spices, especially like wyphonemans posted above.

































Smoke away!!!


----------



## foamheart (Mar 8, 2015)

dirtsailor2003 said:


> Smoke away!!!


Great planning Case, make sure the 'bottles' are low enough so when you are crawling, you can still reach them. I just noted the nuts.... thats some fine priortizing!! Maybe add a lar of smoked jerky and a bag of pretzels?


----------



## b-one (Mar 8, 2015)

Great use of space!


----------



## gary s (Mar 8, 2015)

That's nice, great idea and use of wasted space

Gary


----------



## jarjarchef (Mar 8, 2015)

wyphoneman said:


> This is the spice rack that I built.  It holds 1/2 pint jars with the lids painted with chalkboard paint and the contents wrote on the top.  No more shuffling through the spice cupboard to see if you have a certain spice, not finding it so buying more only to discover that you had some in the back of the cupboard.  We just keep them in alphabetical order so they are easy to find.  We buy as much as possible in bulk and just reload the jars as needed.
> 
> 
> 
> ...






dirtsailor2003 said:


> Here's the slide pantry I made. We have space between our fridge and wall. This is 24" wide, approx 4" deep, and 67" tall. The dimensions could vary depending on the size of the space you have and the size of your fridge. I used 1x4 Radiata pine, sureply underlayment for the wood. Glued and pin nailed. 4 rubber wheeled casters. I used threaded rod for the keepers but you could use dowels or strips of wood. I measured the stuff we wanted to store and divided the pantry up accordingly. I had planned to attaché it to the wall but as long as you don't pull it all the way out there's no real need. It could be easily modified to hold spices, especially like wyphonemans posted above.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Gret job both of you! I will have to keep both in the back of my mind for future use.


----------



## pops6927 (Mar 8, 2015)

I bought an inexpensive cabinet at WM, put it together to store all my ingredients and paraphernalia:













001.JPG



__ pops6927
__ Mar 8, 2015


















002.JPG



__ pops6927
__ Mar 8, 2015






I have since added additional shelves in between the fixed shelves for additional storage, plus store my slicer on the top too, next to my stuffer.


----------



## gary s (Mar 8, 2015)

Nice, I was thinking of something like that to put all my junk in

Gary


----------



## stickyfingers (Mar 10, 2015)

I built this and it bolts on to the back on a closet door in our kitchen.













FullSizeRender.jpg



__ stickyfingers
__ Mar 10, 2015


















FullSizeRender2.jpg



__ stickyfingers
__ Mar 10, 2015


----------



## gary s (Mar 10, 2015)

That looks nice,  mine on the way

Gary


----------



## BandCollector (Mar 10, 2015)

Foamheart said:


> Great planning Case, make sure the 'bottles' are low enough so when you are crawling, you can still reach them. I just noted the nuts.... thats some fine priortizing!! Maybe add a lar of smoked jerky and a bag of pretzels?


LOL...LOL...LOL!


----------



## mr t 59874 (Mar 11, 2015)

Foamheart said:


> Great planning Case, make sure the 'bottles' are low enough so when you are crawling, you can still reach them. I just noted the nuts.... thats some fine priortizing!! Maybe add a lar of smoked jerky and a bag of pretzels?


Very good idea.  Maybe also add a pillow and one of those emergency blankets. 

T


----------



## frijole smoke (Mar 11, 2015)

Guys!!

This is exactly the inspiration I needed.

We have a narrow cabinet next to the stove, and I've thought about the small Lazy Susans, but it seems things always fall off and get caught in the dead space corners.

I like your builds wyphoneman, stickyfingers, and dirtsailor.  The DW put a closet shoe holder on the back of our pantry door, similar to sticky fingers.  Perhaps it needs to be replaced with a spice rack.  Maybe a hybrid of wyphoneman and stickyfingers...

Anyways, thanks for the ideas!!


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Mar 12, 2015)

stickyFingers said:


> I built this and it bolts on to the back on a closet door in our kitchen.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I like this too! Nice work. Wish I had a pantry door, the nearst door I could do that with is the linen closet in the bathroom. Don't mind me just getting some Chipotle powder!


----------



## rabbithutch (Apr 14, 2015)

Some great and inspirational ideas here.  Kudos to those who built cabinets and racks.

I took a simpler solution.  I noticed that we never go in the cabinets over the refrigerator.  So I removed the clutter that was on top of the reefer and placed 2 double stacks of Sterilite plastic bins.  I now have four ~16x22 drawers that are easy to access.  I store my Food Saver and plastic in one with my rubber gloves.  The other three have dry and wet spices.  I also placed one of the drawers on the bottom shelf of the cabinet next to the range.  In it I have my back up A1, soy sauce, and Worcestershire and a bottle or 3 of hot sauce.  Simple, easy and relatively inexpensive.  Better still, it resolved an ongoing argument between DW and me about the use of space.


----------

